# Mocha



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know if this is quite okay or not...but here goes: Jane Hohne of HRI is fostering a sweet little year old female silver and black Havi pup in Washington (northern part); I almost said yes to adopting her, but I am in California and can't manage the transport down...anyway, Jane found a potential adopter in WA, and had Mocha just about placed, but the person fell very ill. She had called me to ask if I would consider adopting Mocha...but as I said, can't swing the money to transport all that way...Anyway, apparently, this little dog has no issues...according to Jane, just shy and needs another little dog to wrestle with; her picture and description is on HRI website if anyone is interested. Of course, Jane would prefer to place her in state so that she wouldn't have to travel. Anyone out there with a dire case of MHS? This little girl is available.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Beanie said:


> I don't know if this is quite okay or not...but here goes: Jane Hohne of HRI is fostering a sweet little year old female silver and black Havi pup in Washington (northern part); I almost said yes to adopting her, but I am in California and can't manage the transport down...anyway, Jane found a potential adopter in WA, and had Mocha just about placed, but the person fell very ill. She had called me to ask if I would consider adopting Mocha...but as I said, can't swing the money to transport all that way...Anyway, apparently, this little dog has no issues...according to Jane, just shy and needs another little dog to wrestle with; her picture and description is on HRI website if anyone is interested. Of course, Jane would prefer to place her in state so that she wouldn't have to travel. Anyone out there with a dire case of MHS? This little girl is available.


I will post about this on the two Seattle-area Havanese Meetups that I subscribe to.

I have not yet been bitten by the MHS bug myself, lol - I have enough on my hands taking care of my 10-month-old Ceylon and my 11-year old daughter by myself in a small apartment! - but maybe somebody else on the meetups will be interested, or will be able to spread the word to somebody else in the area who might be interested...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She is a beauty. I hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I thought that the HRI people had volunteers that transported these dogs. If you really want the dog call the HRI and see if you can get help.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucille, It just depends where the dog is and the people they have in place. I think they do not have as many west coast as east coast people.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Beanie said:


> I don't know if this is quite okay or not...but here goes: Jane Hohne of HRI is fostering a sweet little year old female silver and black Havi pup in Washington (northern part); I almost said yes to adopting her, but I am in California and can't manage the transport down...anyway, Jane found a potential adopter in WA, and had Mocha just about placed, but the person fell very ill. She had called me to ask if I would consider adopting Mocha...but as I said, can't swing the money to transport all that way...Anyway, apparently, this little dog has no issues...according to Jane, just shy and needs another little dog to wrestle with; her picture and description is on HRI website if anyone is interested. Of course, Jane would prefer to place her in state so that she wouldn't have to travel. Anyone out there with a dire case of MHS? This little girl is available.


I am interested I live in the Seattle area and have one little girl, she is about 6 & 1/2 years. I will go to the web site and fill out the application.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck, Linda!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Go Linda!!! Get that girl!!!!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Great!!*

Linda:
You live pretty close I think...Jane is near Bellingham...she said that HRI could not do the transport and I think that is because there are not a whole lot of folks on the West Coast; I just can't afford to fly up there and back, and I don't have time to drive...but I know this little dog is a sweetheart; Jane said, no problems...she has 6 already, and I would take her if she were nearby. Jane also is hesitant, and I don't blame her, about having her travel any distance...Good luck, I hope you can give her a home!

Toni and Beanie


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So, I just checked the HRI website, and Mocha has been adopted. Hurray for Mocha!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sashamom said:


> I am interested I live in the Seattle area and have one little girl, she is about 6 & 1/2 years. I will go to the web site and fill out the application.


 I hope it was you Linda


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:whoo: Mocha


----------

